# Grounding Electrode Question



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Can anybody clarify wether or not I can use the bolted building steel as a common grounding electrode or possibly a bonding jumper, not sure which is accurate in this case, by bringing electrode wire from CT cabinet to building steel, then coming off of steel roughly 60' away to my water pipe electrode? My rod electrode would connect with building steel electrode in CT cabinet. From what I'm understanding, 250.68(c)(2)b says I can...right? If so, I've always seen it done as one continuous run, and it seems in most applications you could save quite a bit of wire otherwise.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Yes you can do that and it does not need to be continuous if the steel qualifies as an electrode


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

250.68(c)(2) indeed says so. 

~CS~


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Yes you can do that and it does not need to be continuous if the steel qualifies as an electrode


Well thats the real question then, how would you determine if it is or isn't? Old existing building, no idea if anchor bolts are tied/bonded to rebar or whatever qualifies it to be considered an electrode. What do you think? Do I make any sense?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Yes, you make sense and I don't have an answer. If you cannot be sure it is an electrode then technically you cannot use it as one however if you use an irreversible connector such as a crimp for the 2 wires then the issue is moot.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Yes, you make sense and I don't have an answer. If you cannot be sure it is an electrode then technically you cannot use it as one however if you use an irreversible connector such as a crimp for the 2 wires then the issue is moot.


10-4, thanks. I guess that answers why I always see it as one run, and thats probably what I'll do as well, and use aluminum.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

GEORGE D said:


> Can anybody clarify wether or not I can use the bolted building steel as a common grounding electrode or possibly a bonding jumper, not sure which is accurate in this case, by bringing electrode wire from CT cabinet to building steel, then coming off of steel roughly 60' away to my water pipe electrode? My rod electrode would connect with building steel electrode in CT cabinet. From what I'm understanding, 250.68(c)(2)b says I can...right? If so, I've always seen it done as one continuous run, and it seems in most applications you could save quite a bit of wire otherwise.


Whether you believe that lightning comes from earth to the cloud or the opposite, my thoughts are that is is better to give a strike parallel paths to its satisfaction...rather than series.


----------

